
You’re wrong about Second Amendment rights - cratermoon
https://medium.com/ginsudo/youre-wrong-about-second-amendment-rights-395af5253674
======
Finnucane
In part that depends on how broadly you want to construe ‘arms’ to mean
weapons generally, and what gets included as a weapon, and not just guns. The
argument over whether encryption is a ‘munition’ for regulatory purposes has
been going on for some decades now. The government clearly recognizes it as a
threat. And clearly the control of the flow of information is a key aspect of
dictatorial government. Gun fetishists like to go on about the need for the
defense against tyranny, but they haven’t been very useful against the kinds
of actions governments are likely to actually take, such as passing laws like
the Patriot Act.

